# Rear Spoiler on a 66 or 67 GTO,Tempest or LeMans



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone got a picture or pictures of a 66 or 67 GTO,Tempest or LeMans
with a rear spoiler....I saw on once at the Somernites Cruise in Somerset,Ky and think it looked really cool.Just wondered if anyone else had ever seen one or what they think about adding one....Pics would be great.If you ever get a chance to go to a Somernites Cruise,They are awesome! Check out their site.Somernites Cruise
I'm not associated with them ,just thought it was a cool gathering.

Jeff:cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I've never seen one and can't really picture a spoiler on an A body car from any of the GM camps, since they were never a factory option. The only thing that MIGHT look decent would be a low 69 Camaro or 82-84 Z style spoiler. 
Unless you are talkin'bout a whale tail or tuner wing........

Find someone with photoshop and add one to your car. it could the next craze.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Find someone with photoshop and add one to your car. it could the next craze.


ermm....No.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> ermm....No.



:agree


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

*Spoiler on A body GTO*

Please check out this video(Second car in vid has spoiler) then let me know what you think.
http://somernitescruise.com/media/Movie_0012.wmv


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, that's a wing, not a spoiler and NO it didn't do anything for me....but it's your car.

That Silver and Black 3 window coupe is saaaaaweeeeett.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not only is it not factory, but it doesn't look good either. IMO. Only thing worse would to be to have judge badges on it too.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)




----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn....That was the next thing I was thinking of doing....You read my mind

Not looking to add wing...just wanted to know what others thought:cool






Rukee said:


> Not only is it not factory, but it doesn't look good either. IMO. Only thing worse would to be to have judge badges on it too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Please don't .....if you want a spoiler get a 68-73...they look good with one.:willy: eric


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Might as well go all out and put a Superbird wing on the car:lol::willy:


----------

